# Alguien de Mexico?



## Purple (Aug 2, 2009)

He estado revisando continuamente este espacio para ver si alguien de Mexico se reporta en Specktra pero nunca encuentro visitas recientes de mexicanas, estaria padre tener comunicacion con ustedes! Saludos Latinoamericanas!!


----------



## Lucas123 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola!! Yo soy de Mexico!


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 2, 2009)

Soy mexicana pero tengo bastante tiempo viviendo en Chula Vista,CA y soy de CD.Juarez.


----------



## Purple (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucas123* 

 
_Hola!! Yo soy de Mexico!_

 
Hola! de que parte de Mexico eres? Tambien te encanta el maquillaje?


----------



## Purple (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Soy mexicana pero tengo bastante tiempo viviendo en Chula Vista,CA y soy de CD.Juarez.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Que bien! hace 2 semanas estuve en Chula Vista, en Knott's soak city, muy divertido, tambien visite el CCO en San Ysidro.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 16, 2009)

¡Hola! Mi nombre es Eugenia y aunque soy de Mérida, ahora vivo en el DF.





Sería un gusto discutir entre nosotras, [email protected] [email protected] de México, porque aquí las cosas son un poquito diferentes, ¿no?


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Que bien! hace 2 semanas estuve en Chula Vista, en Knott's soak city, muy divertido, tambien visite el CCO en San Ysidro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Y que te parecio el CCO? ,de donde eres?


----------



## Purple (Sep 22, 2009)

vivo en Mexicali.
El CCO tenia muchas cosas padres, todavia no tenian lo de la coleccion de hello kitty como he visto que ya lo tienen en otros CCOs pero habia muchas cosas interesantes.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Y que te parecio el CCO? ,de donde eres?_


----------



## Purple (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_¡Hola! Mi nombre es Eugenia y aunque soy de Mérida, ahora vivo en el DF.





Sería un gusto discutir entre nosotras, [email protected] [email protected] de México, porque aquí las cosas son un poquito diferentes, ¿no?_

 
Sii! me encantaría, .....yo viví algun tiempo en Monterrey, después de haber vivido siempre en la frontera con estados unidos, no conocia MAC Mexico y si es muy diferente que en estados unidos, las colecciones llegan mucho tiempo despues y se acaban muy rapido los productos, llegan en pocas cantidades.


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_vivo en Mexicali.
El CCO tenia muchas cosas padres, todavia no tenian lo de la coleccion de hello kitty como he visto que ya lo tienen en otros CCOs pero habia muchas cosas interesantes._

 
Yo fui la semana pasada y compre dos MES,pero no me acuerdo de que colleccion son (soy muy mala para recordar las colecciones,comosalen tantas que hasta las confundo jeje)pero se llaman:Sea & Sky y Illusionary ambition.


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_¡Hola! Mi nombre es Eugenia y aunque soy de Mérida, ahora vivo en el DF.





Sería un gusto discutir entre nosotras, [email protected] [email protected] de México, porque aquí las cosas son un poquito diferentes, ¿no?_

 
Tengo tanto tiempo que no vivo en Mexico,me gustaria saber porque es diferente alla?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y me gustaria saber si van a comprar algo de la coleccion de Style Black,a mi me gustan las MES que se llaman Young Punk y Guilt by Association.


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 23, 2009)

¡Hola preciosas! Es un gusto estar en contacto con chicas mexicanas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Respondiendo a tu pregunta, Cindiaz, en primer lugar, como ya dijo Purple, las colecciones llegan hasta con un mes de retraso, con muy pocas piezas por CCO. Además, por más que uno pregunta en los diversos mostradores, nunca te dan una fecha fija, por lo que si algo te gusta de verdad (Style Black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) debes ir un día sí y el otro también en la esperanza de conseguir lo que deseas. Lo bueno es que llega todo, inclusive las colecciones exclusivas de Nordstrom. Lo mejor es que a menudo puedes conseguir productos que ya han sido descontinuados en US. Otra cosa que es horrible, es que el personal en los CCO y en el Mac Pro cambia muchísimo, de modo que para cuando ya te conocen como adicta y comienzan a consentirte, un día vas y ya no está nadie de los que te conocían. 

Otra cosa terrible son los precios que son exorbitantes, por ejemplo, las paletas de Graphic Garden aquí estaban en 600 pesos ($46) cada una, una sombra individual 210 pesos ($16), de modo que un presupuesto de $200 US alcanza para mucho menos en México que en Estados Unidos.

Por otra parte, el personal en los CCO, no siempre está bien informado de qué colores hay, qué cosas son LE, qué cosas son Pro, ... La mayor parte del tiempo están tratando de que te lleves lo nuevo y ya. A menudo llego preguntado por algo regular (llámese sombra Cabon o Expresso o Rubenesque Paint Pot) y me contestan que que fué LE (





) y otras me encuentro con una 225 y me dicen que acaba de llegar y que es un artículo de nueva introducción.

Además, es difícil encontrar regularmente artículos Pro, por ejemplo tengo meses esperando un Blond Ash Studio Finish Skin Corrector y todavía no es el día en que lo resurtan. Supongo que tiene que ver con el hecho de que muchos maquillistas utilizan productos más accesibles en cuanto a precios y que por lo mismo los productos Pro tienen mucha menos demanda que el color.

Y eso es sólo el principio,...

Es un gusto encontrarlas y estoy aquí para lo que se les ofrezca.


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 23, 2009)

No sabia que en Mexico tenian CCO's y yo creo que al menos deberian tener vendedoras que supieran un poco de MAC,jeje.


----------



## Purple (Sep 24, 2009)

Es verdad!, a mi me pasaba eso, preguntaba por algun color que es permanente y me decian que se habia agotado, y que era de edicion limitada (LE), y nunca sabian cuando iban a llegar las colecciones nuevas, la tienda MAC mas cercana a mi casa, me quedaba a 45 minutos, asi que no podia ir a diario para saber si ya habia llegado o no. Era una tortura porque leia en specktra que ya habia salido en estados unidos alguna nueva coleccion y tardaba meses en llegar a mexico (bueno... uno o dos meses, jeje) pero a la vez eso era bueno ya que sabia cuales productos de la coleccion eran los de mayor exito y que se iban a agotar primero, y ya te vas a comprar lo que sabes que primero se va a acabar.

Yo tampoco sabia que habia CCO's....en que ciudades hay? estan en centros comerciales?


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 25, 2009)

Espero que estén pasando un lindo día.

Antes que nada, quiero disculparme porque cuando escribí mi mensaje anterior, estaba muriéndome de sueño y por escribir rápido no lo hice puntualmente. Lo que dije anteriormente lo dije principalmente no sobre los CCO's, sino sobre la Pro Store que tengo a unas cuadras de mi casa. Con mis primas utilizo la abreviatura CCo para referirme al Cosmetic Counter. (Ups!!)

De ninguna manera quiero decir que [email protected] [email protected] que trabajan en el Pro Store no conozcan el producto o  no estén bien informadas. Creo que más bien tiene que ver con el hecho de que cambian muchísimo al personal (no conozco a una [email protected] que haya permanecido un año entero) y que tienen mucha presión por vender la colección que esté presente así como lo que tenga un tiempito sin salir. Sospecho también que están [email protected] a los consumidores poco informados, lo cual es muy triste.

Dicho esto SI, si hay CCO's en México, por lo menos uno (el que yo conozco) en Premium Outlets Punta Norte en la salida de la Ciudad de México a Querétaro. Está bastante bien y  tienen muchas cosas, es un excelente lugar para encontrar cosas de LE que no alcanzaste o que un su momento no te animaste a comprar y luego te arrepentiste. Lo malo es que sólo están rebajados un 25% del precio regular (los precios que les dí anteriormente son del Pro Store) de modo que si tienes Pro Card, difícilmente te conviene a menos, claro, que estés desesperada por un producto que no encuentras. Otro inconveniente, es que para las personas que vivimos del otro lado de la ciudad, es todo un via crucis llegar a Punta Norte, a mí me ha tomado hasta 3 horas ¡sólo de ida!

Espero haber sido de utilidad y una disculpa nuevamente.


----------



## Purple (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Espero que estén pasando un lindo día.

Antes que nada, quiero disculparme porque cuando escribí mi mensaje anterior, estaba muriéndome de sueño y por escribir rápido no lo hice puntualmente. Lo que dije anteriormente lo dije principalmente no sobre los CCO's, sino sobre la Pro Store que tengo a unas cuadras de mi casa. Con mis primas utilizo la abreviatura CCo para referirme al Cosmetic Counter. (Ups!!)

De ninguna manera quiero decir que [email protected] [email protected] que trabajan en el Pro Store no conozcan el producto o  no estén bien informadas. Creo que más bien tiene que ver con el hecho de que cambian muchísimo al personal (no conozco a una [email protected] que haya permanecido un año entero) y que tienen mucha presión por vender la colección que esté presente así como lo que tenga un tiempito sin salir. Sospecho también que están [email protected] a los consumidores poco informados, lo cual es muy triste.

Dicho esto SI, si hay CCO's en México, por lo menos uno (el que yo conozco) en Premium Outlets Punta Norte en la salida de la Ciudad de México a Querétaro. Está bastante bien y  tienen muchas cosas, es un excelente lugar para encontrar cosas de LE que no alcanzaste o que un su momento no te animaste a comprar y luego te arrepentiste. Lo malo es que sólo están rebajados un 25% del precio regular (los precios que les dí anteriormente son del Pro Store) de modo que si tienes Pro Card, difícilmente te conviene a menos, claro, que estés desesperada por un producto que no encuentras. Otro inconveniente, es que para las personas que vivimos del otro lado de la ciudad, es todo un via crucis llegar a Punta Norte, a mí me ha tomado hasta 3 horas ¡sólo de ida!

Espero haber sido de utilidad y una disculpa nuevamente._

 
No te preocupes, suele pasar,jeje... no sabia que si habia CCO's, y que padre que tienes cerca una Mac Pro...tienes Mac Pro Card? es muy dificil sacarla en Mexico? que te piden?
Yo vivo en la frontera en Mexico, pero aqui no tenemos tiendas MAC, solo en Estados Unidos a 30 minutos de donde vivo, pero la tienda Mac Pro mas cerca me queda a mas de 4 horas, en Los Angeles California, asi que me das envidia de la buena, jajajaja


----------



## bgajon (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola MAC adictas en Mexico!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Que gusto ver que ya somos varias. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Todo lo que cuentan es super cierto. Yo tengo relativamente cerca 2 tiendas MAC una pro y una en Palacio de Hierro y es super frustrante que no sepan que o cuando llegan las cosas y peor aún que después de que te haces cliente asidua de alguien en una tienda ZAS! Lo cambian a quien sabe donde y ya no tienes quien te avise de cuando llegan las colecciones. Yo por ejemplo me perdí de Push the Edge y estoy tristísima.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fin es un gustazo poder platicar con ustedes y sería a lo mejor buena idea alertarnos de cuando nos enteramos que una colección llega y en que tienda.
Porque me niego a perderme varias cosas de Style Black y Dsquared 2.
Una preguntita alguien sabe si la colección de esmaltes ya llegó? Gracias


----------



## Purple (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola! Ya vi la coleccion de Style Black y como no soy fan de las MES ni de lipsticks que no sean de colores naturales, pues solo compre el Volcanic Ash Exfoliator y Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask, todavia no los uso, pero luego les platico que tal.
De DSquared lo unico que compre es el Lip erase, y ya tenia un sculpt and shape powder en Accentuate/Sculpt de una coleccion anterior. Y de Trend F/W 09 compre el eyeshadow quad en Tone Grey.
Estoy esperando el 15 de octubre cuando salga Magic, Mirth & Mischief Colour Collection para comprar algunas cosas que me llaman la atención, como los kits de sombras, y otras cosillas a ver que tal están.
La colección de esmaltes ya salió en Estados Unidos desde hace tiempecito, pero no se en México, aunque vivo en Mexico la tienda MAC que me queda cerca está en estados Unidos


----------



## cindiaz (Oct 1, 2009)

Yo acabo de comprar Young Punk mes y Blue Flame mes y el gsp black para ponermelo como base para las mes,tambien me quisiera comprar la quad tone: grey pero como no trabajo ya no me alcanzo el dinero ,jeje.

Purple: que te parecio la quad, como es la pigmentacion?


----------



## Purple (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Yo acabo de comprar Young Punk mes y Blue Flame mes y el gsp black para ponermelo como base para las mes,tambien me quisiera comprar la quad tone: grey pero como no trabajo ya no me alcanzo el dinero ,jeje.

Purple: que te parecio la quad, como es la pigmentacion?_

 
Pues la pigmentación es buena, no es tan buena como las starflash, pero si me parece buena, me gustó el quad por que trae colores obscuros, para looks ahumados o smoky eyes pero sutiles, no tan negros. Además de que soy fan de los grises y azules en las sombras de ojos, las utilizo mucho.
Preferí el quad a las MES porque se me hace menos brilloso, sin tanto glitter y le doy mas uso que las mes, que todavía no se como usarlas bien


----------



## cindiaz (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Pues la pigmentación es buena, no es tan buena como las starflash, pero si me parece buena, me gustó el quad por que trae colores obscuros, para looks ahumados o smoky eyes pero sutiles, no tan negros. Además de que soy fan de los grises y azules en las sombras de ojos, las utilizo mucho.
Preferí el quad a las MES porque se me hace menos brilloso, sin tanto glitter y le doy mas uso que las mes, que todavía no se como usarlas bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Pues no te preocupes porque yo tampoco se como usarlas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,pero me gustan mucho y voy a tratar de ensenarme con los tutoriales de aqui o de youtube,y ademas tambien me gustan mucho los quads que las single e/s.


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola preciosas!!

Respondiendo a Purple, no aún no tengo mi Pro Card, pero estoy pensando seriamente sacarla... Tengo que confesar, que antes de ser Mac Adicta soy una Chanel Junkie. Cada temporada, las colecciones de maquillaje de Chanel se devoran gran parte de mi presupuesto para cosmeticos, de modo que tengo que ser muy selectiva con lo que puedo comprar de MAC y siempre quedo hambrienta de más y más. Me parte el corazón tener que dejar de lado tantas bellezas de MAC. ¡Con una pro card podría comprar más MAC! 

En México los requisitos y los beneficios para sacar la Pro Card son exactamente los mismos que en Estados Unidos. 

Respecto a lo de la envidia, tu también me la das a mí, pues como te dije en USA los precios son más accesibles además de que ustedes sí pueden saber cuándo llegará cada colección.

Respondiendo a Bianca, (¡Qué lindo encontrar a alguien que vive por aquí!) me parece que la colección de esmaltes ya llegó a la Ciudad de México. El fin de semana pasado en una carrera me pareció verlos. ¡Yo también muero por Style Black y DSquared 2! Espero tener la misma suerte que Cindiaz y hacerme de los GPS.

Un  beso a todas y nos vemos muy pronto.


----------



## Purple (Oct 2, 2009)

Chicas, cual es el precio en Mexico de los productos MAC? No tengo idea de cuanto cuesten,... me dan algunos ejemplos?
Hace algun tiempo que vivia en Monterrey no compraba mucho en MAC de ahi, porque hacia mis pedidos por internet y me llegaban en estados unidos, mi familia me los guardaba para cuando venia de vacaciones, asi que no se cuanta diferencia hay.
Hay mucha gente en Mexico que usa Mac? es muy conocida o prefieren otras marcas por el centro del pais?


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 2, 2009)

¡Hola preciosa! Espero que estés pasando un lindo viernes. Mira, te doy los más recientes que tengo:

Paletas Garden Graphic: $600

Sombras individuales: $ 210

Sombras pro-refill: $150 (creo que acaban de subir a $160 pero no estoy  segura)

Pigmentos: $ 280

Paints: $225

Paint Pots: $225

Studio Fix Fluid Foundation: $320

Select Sheer/ Pressed Powder: $ 270

Studio Finish Skin Corrector: $ 205

Studio Sculpt Concealer: $ 215

Prep+Prime Skin: $ 

Pro Palette x15: $210

Fix+: $230

Brocha 131: $ 700

Brocha 219: $350

Brocha 225: $520

Brocha 318: $305

Mixing Mediums: $250

Lashes #7: $155

Espero que te sea de utilidad. Un beso y hasta muy pronto!


----------



## ximenall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola!! yo también vivo en el DF soy maquillista y me da gusto encontrarlas


----------



## Purple (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_¡Hola preciosa! Espero que estés pasando un lindo viernes. Mira, te doy los más recientes que tengo:

Paletas Garden Graphic: $600

Sombras individuales: $ 210

Sombras pro-refill: $150 (creo que acaban de subir a $160 pero no estoy  segura)

Pigmentos: $ 280

Paints: $225

Paint Pots: $225

Studio Fix Fluid Foundation: $320

Select Sheer/ Pressed Powder: $ 270

Studio Finish Skin Corrector: $ 205

Studio Sculpt Concealer: $ 215

Prep+Prime Skin: $ 

Pro Palette x15: $210

Fix+: $230

Brocha 131: $ 700

Brocha 219: $350

Brocha 225: $520

Brocha 318: $305

Mixing Mediums: $250

Lashes #7: $155

Espero que te sea de utilidad. Un beso y hasta muy pronto!_

 
Wow! Al parecer por los precios que me das, algunos productos te sale mas baratos en Mexico, como las sombras individuales que en EU salen en 14.50 y 11 dolares mas el 8.75% de impuestos y convirtiendolos a pesos por 13.50 que es como estan vendiendo el dolar al dia de hoy, en otros productos no es mucha productos no es mucha la diferencia, pense que salia carisimo comprarlos por alla.
Gracias por tu informacion,
Saludos!


----------



## Purple (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ximenall* 

 
_Hola!! yo también vivo en el DF soy maquillista y me da gusto encontrarlas




_

 
Bienvenida a bordo!


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ximenall* 

 
_Hola!! yo también vivo en el DF soy maquillista y me da gusto encontrarlas




_

 
¡Bienvenida a nuestro espacio! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Qué padre que eres maquillista! Supongo que debes divertirte muchísimo.


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 3, 2009)

Una pregunta preciosas: ¿Alguien sabe si puede conseguirse Ben Nye y Kryolan en México y dónde?

Gracias de antemano,

Eugenia.


----------



## bgajon (Oct 4, 2009)

Estoy muy emocionada de que somos varias makeupaholicas y que podemos compartir lo que sabemos de maquillaje y de donde adquirirlo.
Voy a hablar hoy a MAC de Parque Delta para ver si ya tienen los esmaltes y a ver cuando sale lo de Style Black.
Por favor la cuando vean y compren de alguna colección pongan en que MAC fue q lo encontraron para ir de volada las q no estábamos al tanto. 

Hypathya el único lugar que he encontrado en donde venden Kryolan y Ben Nye es en el Globo Bambalinas == El Globo Bambalinas ==.
Otro lugar es en la colonia Roma en el DF pero no recuerdo el nombre de la tienda. Si paso un día de estos pongo el nombre y la dirección. Yo no compré ahí xq daban todo carísimo y encontre que en el Globo vendían a precios un poco más razonables. Espero que te sea de ayuda.
Bonito domingo y que gusto conocerlas.


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 5, 2009)

¡Muchísimas gracias Bianca!

Por otra parte, te comento, tal y como lo puse en un post anterior en este mismo espacio, que  la colección de esmaltes ya llegó, de hecho, llegó el último fin de semana de septiembre. En Liverpool Insurgentes el sábado tenían sólo un par de muestras, ignoro si ya empezaban a agotarse los colores. Pasé muy rápido, ya casi al cierre y no tuve ocasión de preguntar.

Respecto a Style Black, llamé a Mac PH Perisur y me dijeron que llegaría el 10 de octubre, sin embargo en 2 mostradores más de Liverpool, no quisieron darme fecha, aunque me aseguraron que me llamarían en cuanto llegara. Si sé algo más te aviso.

Un beso a todas y que disfruten del día,

Eugenia.


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola chicas 

Creo que mi nick lo dice todo jeje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, soy de Mexicali me da gusto encontrar mas chicas mexicanas

Estamos en contacto.

Saludos!


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 28, 2009)

¡Hola a todas! Espero que estén pasando un lindo día. 

¿Alguna de ustedes sabe qué tan rápido se terminan las paletas y sets navideños en las tiendas del DF? Otros años no he estado tan interesada como este en adquirir las cositas navideñas así que no tengo experiencia.

Voy a salir de la ciudad una semana y no tendré un mostrador al cual acudir. Estoy pensando si debo acudir el viernes antes de tomar mi avión (como buena adicta desesperada) al Pro Store, a ver si ya llegó la colección de color así como los estuches, o si puedo esperar hasta el lunes 9 que ya me encuentre de regreso. ¿Qué me aconsejan?


----------



## bgajon (Oct 31, 2009)

A mi el año pasado me pasó que la paleta de smokey eyes se vendió pronto. Los sets de brochas como son bastante caros pues no se movieron tan rápido. Lo malo es que yo fuí al tercer día de que salieron a la venta así que a lo mejor no soy tan buena referencia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya hablaste a los MAC Pro para preguntar cuando llegan con certeza??


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 1, 2009)

Ayer, con las prisas de mi viaje, ya no les pude dar la información. Hablé por la mañana a Pro Perisur y me dijeron que hasta la próxima semana. Lo mismo me dijeron la semana pasada, espero que ahora sí sea la buena... Ignoro si llegará la colección de color primero y a la siguiente semana los sets, o bien todo junto como en EU.

Besos y mantengámonos informadas!!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 21, 2009)

¡Hola chicas! Hace rato que nadie pasa por aquí. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Espero que se encuentren bien y disfrutando del fin de semana.

¡No se pierdan!


----------



## bgajon (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola! Espero que hayan pasado buen fin de semana. Y pues no cuento mucho más que estoy esperando los sets de glosses. Jajajaja!
Y uds, que cuentan?


----------



## Purple (Nov 23, 2009)

Aqui ya salieron los sets de glosses, pero estoy esperando que los rebajen de precio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, al igual que las paletas de sombras. Espero que por diciembre despues de las compras navideñas hagan los descuentos. El año pasado los rebajaron con un 25 % asi que ojalá que este año sea lo mismo, porque estoy muuuy gastada.
Que compraron de esta ultima colección?


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Aqui ya salieron los sets de glosses, pero estoy esperando que los rebajen de precio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, al igual que las paletas de sombras. Espero que por diciembre despues de las compras navideñas hagan los descuentos. El año pasado los rebajaron con un 25 % asi que ojalá que este año sea lo mismo, porque estoy muuuy gastada.
Que compraron de esta ultima colección?_

 
       ¡Muero por ver los sets en persona! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No tengo idea de si en algún momento los pondrán en rebaja por acá. Cmo mis padres viven en Mérida siempre paso las fiestas decembrinas ahí y no tenemos MAC store o mostrador. Para cuando regreso, en la segunda semana de Enero ya no queda nada. Así que no quiero arriesgarme y compraré tan pronto lleguen.

       Lo mejor es que como siempre viajo ultra cargada, mi esposo es fan de yo compre cualquier cosa que venga en tamaño mini. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       De M,M & M compré:

       Las 4 paletas de ojos, Mayhem, Blue Sorcery y Midnight Madness MES, Superduper Natural y Conjure Up, la bolsita negra de ojos y Boy Bait. Estoy encantada con mis compritas!!


----------



## Purple (Dec 31, 2009)

hola a todas!! espero que en estas fiestas hayan recibido muuuchos regalitos MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y les deseo lo mejor para este próximo 2010!! Que esté lleno de paz, salud,  amor,  ademas de nuevas colecciones de maquillaje! saludos!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 12, 2010)

Que este año les traiga a todas mucha paz, salud, abundancia, felicidad y suficientes retos para hacerlas más fuertes, sabias y bellas.


----------



## bgajon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hola!! Yo soy del D.F. Que bueno que ya somos varias, dónde trabajas como maquillista ximenall?


----------



## carina (Dec 13, 2010)

hola hola yo tambien soy de Mexico pero no precisamente del DF sino mas lejitos... jajaja 
  	  aqui estamos de vuelta en specktra y si tienen  twitter a seguirnos @karenina28. nos vemos


----------



## Woodwinkedgirl1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hola!! yo también soy de México!! del D.F. y justamente ahorita (hoy) acabo de abrir mi blog de maquillaje! espero que lo puedan visitar y así espero que les sirva todo lo que ponga en el blog. Ahorita acabo de hacer unas reviews de unas cosillas de la colección de Peacocky y Mickey Contractor por si las quieren pasar a ver.. Pronto subiré las cosas que compré de Champale por si también les interesa. 

  	Esta es la dirección : www.awoodwinkedkindofgirl.blogspot.com

  	Muchas gracias por su apoyo, espero que les sirva de algo


----------



## GreciaCB (Jan 30, 2011)

Hola qué tal?
  	yo soy de Guadalajara 
  	una pregunta: en México dan muestras de productos de MAC????
  	Es que he leído comentarios de chicas de EUA y España que dicen que cuando van al stand de MAC piden muestras de bases, pigmentos, paint pots, etc.....pero yo nunca he visto q aquí den y tampoco me he animado a pedir.
  	Saludos a todas


----------



## makeupholism (Jan 30, 2011)

GreciaCB said:


> Hola qué tal?
> yo soy de Guadalajara
> una pregunta: en México dan muestras de productos de MAC????
> Es que he leído comentarios de chicas de EUA y España que dicen que cuando van al stand de MAC piden muestras de bases, pigmentos, paint pots, etc.....pero yo nunca he visto q aquí den y tampoco me he animado a pedir.
> Saludos a todas


	La verdad es que no dan, a mí una vez me ofrecieron, pero tipo "la próxima vez que vengas traete un recipientito para que te dé una muestra, porque aquí no tenemos"...


----------



## JimeHime (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola pues yo soy de Monterrey (Alguien mas?) y me parece muy bien que halla una seccion de "Latin America" 
  	me llamo Jimena por cierto =)


----------



## Christy0188 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hola se que este thread es algo viejo pero queria pasar a saludar a todas mis mexicanas!! Yo vivo aqui en fullerton california y soy una mas del cuartel del maquillage jaja!! Me encanta MAC y siempre estoy al corriente de las nuevas colleciones. si ustedes gustan o decean ver fotos con swatches de algunos productos de MAC nada mas avisenme y con gusto comparto con ustedes toda informacion.

  	que tengan todas un buen dia y me da mucho gusto que habemos mucha que estamos en Specktra y nos comunicamos en espanol por cierto soy de nayarit mexico

  	Christine


----------



## Purple (Sep 18, 2012)

Hijole! creo que ya hemos disminuido, si no es que perdido el encanto por specktra   En mi caso, es falta de tiempo hasta para disfrutar mis nuevas compras....he tenido un cambio radical en mi vida que no me ha dejado acercarme ni a estos foros ni a mi maqillaje. Antes acostumbraba a acomodarlo y reacomodarlo, lo acariciaba, lo admiraba y ahora, con trabajos y me maquillo en las mañanas para ir a trabajar. Me gustaría mucho regresar a "las andadas" como dicen, y encontrarme por aqui con mis viejas amigas, echarnos un chal y actualizarnos que ya hace mucho que no sabemos unas de las otras así como de nuestras compritas, productos favoritos y colecciones por venir....saludos a todas!!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola a todas!!!
  	Yo tambien soy Mexicana. Nacida y criada en Hermosillo, Sonora. Vine a vivir a California despues de graduarme de la Universidad have 8 años. No se si existia MAC antes pero si se que hoy me tiene loca y me hace gastar mucho dinero!! jajaja.

  	Que gusto saber que hay una parte de este foro dedicada a Latinas


----------



## Azucena (Dec 15, 2012)

Hola chicas! que chevere encontrarlas, yo soy del df,  leyendo sus comentarios , les queria preguntar si saben si encuentro maquillaje CHANEL en premiun outlets punta norte?, si alguien sabe porfa diganme, al igual a mi me queda super lejos, pero el descuento ayuda en algo.
  	Saludos  Azu


----------

